# Internet über LTE (4G Funknetz)?



## Ritter23 (2. November 2011)

*Internet über LTE (4G Funknetz)?*

Hallo,

bin auf der Suche nach Erfahrungsberichten von Leuten,
 die über LTE (4G Funknetz) ins Internet gehen und auch Online Zocken.

Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht?
Wie ist der Ping? (Telekom wirbt damit das es für Onlinespiele geeignet ist, aufgrund geringer Latenzen.)
Ist die Verbindung vom Wetter abhängig. (Bei Nebel, Sturm, Schnee usw. Verbindung Stabil?)
Ist die Verbindung von der Entfernung zum Funkmast abhängig? (Beworben werden 10 km Reichweite.)

Danke.


----------



## Herbboy (2. November 2011)

Hab keine Erfahrungen, aber: vom Wetter hängt das nicht ab, von der Entfernung zum Funkmast aber vermutlich schon, das das Signal schwächer wird mit dem Abstand zum Sender. Auch wird sicher ein bisschen Zeit benötigt, um die Daten zu ver- und entschlüsseln (der Traffic wird ja auf keinen Fall unverschlüsselt sein). Ist denn in Deiner Stadt LTE überhaupt schon verfügbar?

Was ich mich frage ist, wie die 10km Reichweite zustande kommen - dafür müsste ja auch Dein Router 10km weit senden können ^^   Oder stehen für den Empfang dann wiederum kleinere Empfängerantennen viel näher dran?


----------



## Rabowke (2. November 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Was ich mich frage ist, wie die 10km Reichweite zustande kommen - dafür müsste ja auch Dein Router 10km weit senden können ^^   Oder stehen für den Empfang dann wiederum kleinere Empfängerantennen viel näher dran?


Ich glaub du vergleichst gerade LTE mit WLAN, kann das sein?
Schlussendlich liegt LTE aber näher an UMTS ... damit auch die Sendeleistung und Modi. WiMax hat sich ja nie durchgesetzt, hm?


----------



## Herbboy (2. November 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich glaub du vergleichst gerade LTE mit WLAN, kann das sein?
> Schlussendlich liegt LTE aber näher an UMTS ... damit auch die Sendeleistung und Modi. WiMax hat sich ja nie durchgesetzt, hm?


 Schon klar, dass es kein WLAN ist, aber trotzdem muss Dein Router (oder Modem oder wie das dann bei LTE genannt wird) ja dann bis zu 10km senden können, außer es gibt neben den Sendemasten dann noch viele "kleinere" Empfangsmasten. Bei UMTS zB hast Du die Sende/Empfangsmasten ja nicht SO weit weg, oder?


----------



## Rabowke (2. November 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Schon klar, dass es kein WLAN ist, aber trotzdem muss Dein Router (oder Modem oder wie das dann bei LTE genannt wird) ja dann bis zu 10km senden können, außer es gibt neben den Sendemasten dann noch viele "kleinere" Empfangsmasten. Bei UMTS zB hast Du die Sende/Empfangsmasten ja nicht SO weit weg, oder?


Also es ist im Grunde wirklich die gleiche Technik, nicht ohne Grund ist LTE für die Mobilfunkbetreiber so interessant ... alte Hardware, sprich 3G, lässt sich für relativ wenig Geld auf- und umrüsten.

Übrigens ist es genauso wie du oben geschrieben bzw. gefragt hast: LTE ist noch Mangelware. Außerdem interessiert mich auch die Aussage bzgl. Onlinegaming, ich kann mir schwerlich vorstellen das du mit LTE deutlich bessere Pings und Latenzen als bei UMTS hast.

Machen wir uns nichts vor, wohnst du am Rande von Ballungsgebieten wird die Versorgung ( = Bandbreite ) genauso einbrechen wie bei UMTS, selbst in Berlin gibts Ecken, u.a. da wo mein Büro ist, wo ich mit Müh & Not ein Balken im 3G Modus habe, Edge hingegen alle Balken voll. Allerdings meine ich irgendwo gelesen zu haben das die Sendeleistung an sich bei LTE schon besser ist, d.h. im Idealfall kannst du sogar in Gebieten wo du zwei 3G Masten hast auf einen verzichten.


----------



## MisterSmith (2. November 2011)

Bei Vodafone gibt es auf deren Seite eine Netzabdeckungsinfo mit der Auswahl für LTE indoor/outdoor.:
Netzabdeckung f

Dort ist es möglich über die angebotenen LTE-Pakete die Netzabdeckung noch genauer mit der Angabe der Hausnummer zu überprüfen, ist aber sehr wahrscheinlich nicht bindend.
Wäre mal interessant zu erfahren, wie die tatsächliche Leistung des 50Mbit/s LTE-Paket bei ordentlichem Empfang ist.


----------



## Ritter23 (3. November 2011)

Hallo,

Ich bekomme in meiner Wohnung auf wiederholte nachfrage bei der Telekom 
nicht mehr als DSL 2000 (mit 2300kbit). Vereinzelt ist bei uns im Ort DSL 6000 möglich. (DSL 6000 geht bei dene bei ca. 3500 kbit los)
LTE wurde genau deswegen bei uns ausgebaut. Der Funkmast ist Luftlinie 1,5 km
von meiner Wohnung entfernt. Ich habe mehrere Fenster in richtung des Funkmasts.
Angeboten wurde mir LTE mit 7200 kbit. Spezieller LTE Router für ca. 5€ miete im Monat. Das ganze würde mich insgesamt 10 € mehr
im Monat kosten. Und wenn ich dann nen Schlechteren Ping hab, habe ich nicht viel gewonnen. Übrigens wird die
Geschwindigkeit nach 10 GB Traffic gedrosselt.

Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2011)

Der Ping hängt so gut wie gar nicht mit dem DSL-Speed zusammen, Du kannst sogar mit ISDN einen besseren Ping als per DSL haben - solang beim Spielen dann nicht gleichzeitig so viele Daten übertragen werden, dass die Bandbreite nicht ausreicht, ist es also kein Vorteil, ob man nun DSL 2000 oder 6000 oder 16000 hat. Und die Datenmenge ist beim Spielen nämlich nicht sonderlich groß, das sind ja nur Korrdinaten und kleinere Zahlencodes, die Deine Aktionen übertragen. Solange Du also nicht grad oft große Datenmengen runterlädst und dir DSL2000 DESwegen zu lahm ist, sollte DSL2000 an sich besser zum Spielen sein als ein Gamen per Funknetz.


Was für nen Ping hast Du denn derzeit so im Schnitt?


----------



## MisterSmith (3. November 2011)

Hier habe ich was über den Ping mit LTE gefunden, ist ganz unten zu finden:
LTE Verfügbarkeit - Long Term Evolution - Infoseite zum Thema LTE Technik & Tarife

Ist natürlich die Frage wie verlässlich diese Angaben sind...


----------



## Ritter23 (9. November 2011)

Hallo,

@ Herbboy,  danke für die Erklärung. Das war mir seit 2002 klar als wir auf DSL umstiegen und ich bei CS einen deutlich schlechteren Ping hatte als mit ISDN. Fast Path war damals noch nicht so bekannt.
Ich bin erst kürzlich hier eingezogen und bei der Bestellung des Internet Zugangs habe ich nicht daran gedacht Fast Path gleich mit zu bestellen. 
Da bei BF 3 der Ping nicht angezeigt wird (weiß einer ob das mit einem Trick geht?) kann ich dir nicht sagen wie mein Ping war. Er war gefühlt so >120ms. 
Ab Heute soll angeblich mein Fast Path geschaltet sein. Habe Ping Test über eine Website gemacht. Ergebnis 58ms.
Werde jetzt mal ne runde Zocken um zu Testen wie es sich anfühlt.

@MisterSmith: Danke für die Info,  ich trau mich nicht so recht das Zeug zu ordern. Wer will schon Ärger mit seiner Internet Verbindung riskieren. Da müssen wir wohl warten bis ein anderer, Mutigerer Zocker seine Erfahrungen postet.


----------



## Ritter23 (9. November 2011)

UUUPPPPs,  habe gerade folgendes über FastPath bei DSL  in Wikipedia gefunden:

 "Diese Verschachtelung führt dazu, dass die Hin- und Rücklaufzeit der Datenpakete (sogenannte Pingzeit) mit durchschnittlich 60 ms relativ hoch ist. Mit der FastPath-Option werden die Datenpakete unverschachtelt übertragen und die Latenz sinkt auf etwa 15 bis 25 ms."

Da ist es bei mir wohl doch noch nicht geschaltet.


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2011)

Moment mal, nicht verwechseln: das bei Wikipedia sind ideale Werte für den Transfer zwischen Provider und dem "Knotenpunkt", der bei Dir in der Nähe ist. Der effektive Ping hängt dann noch von anderen Dingen ab, zB wie weit Du dann vom "Knotenpunkt" weg bist, von den Leitungen in Deinem Haus und selbst noch vom Router und PC.

Bei welchem Anbieter bist Du eigentlich?


----------



## Ritter23 (9. November 2011)

Dt. Telekom


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2011)

Nur nebenbei: wo hast Du das Fastpath anfordern können? Ich dachte, das ginge nicht mehr? ^^


----------



## Ritter23 (9. November 2011)

ganz normale Telefon Hotline.
Ich sagte ich möchte Fastpath.
Er sagte ok.
Ich: kostet das was extra?
Er: Ne
Ich: Bekomme ich das dann erst im neuen Monat oder geht das auch zwischen rein?
Er: Frühester termin ist der 09.11.11.
Ich: ok. bitte so ausführen. k k thx bye


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2011)

Ich hab nur das hier bei der telekom gefunden:

" F*astPath kann seit 01.10.2009 nicht mehr neu bestellt werden.*
Für Bestandskunden: Verbessern Sie Webseitenaufbau und Reaktionszeiten
Wenn Sie FastPath zu einem früheren Zeitpunkt bestellt haben, können Sie das Produkt wie gewohnt weiter nutzen. Nach einem durchgeführten Tarifwechsel können Sie hier überprüfen lassen, ob eine FastPath vergleichbare Leistung aktiviert werden kann."

Das heißt für mich, dass es nur geht, wenn man früher Fastpath geordet hatte - das hatte ich damals definitiv nicht gemacht. Und der Check funktioniert bei mir nicht.

Naja, da muss ich mal anrufen.


----------

